# Dog cottage Norfolk 2015



## Mikeymutt (Jul 1, 2015)

visited this cottage on my own.not a lot to see in the house itself.although there was some nice funky wallpaper inside..there was a few sheds outside and I think they must have kept a few dogs due to the sign on the door and the large kennel out back with purpose built enclosure..


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice find, I wouldn't mind visiting it if it's in my district.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 1, 2015)

wow you certainly find them, the shed looks packed! good job chap


----------



## krela (Jul 1, 2015)

Cute little place. Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 1, 2015)

Cracking find!Ace shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 1, 2015)

More superb work. I do love your processing Mr Mutt. And that's coming from an non-advocate of HDR.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 1, 2015)

Really nice find Mickey  I love it!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 1, 2015)

Not a bad looking house. But that shed will need a good tidy up, I hate an untidy worshop. Thanks for posting this, I liked this one. And Linseed Oil Putty is used for glazing.


----------



## Bazslass1303 (Jul 2, 2015)

This place seems considerably younger than many on here, I'm always intrigued by the way they look like the inhabitants just vanished, great photos


----------



## Malcog (Jul 2, 2015)

A nice bottle of Jif there.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 2, 2015)

fantastic place, and a lovely set. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Jul 2, 2015)

Another good'un Mikey, that wallpaper though, did you have too  Many Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 2, 2015)

Really enjoyed looking. I'm assuming you didn't brave that ladder to have a look in the attic?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 2, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Really enjoyed looking. I'm assuming you didn't brave that ladder to have a look in the attic?



No I did not..but really wished I had now..prob nothing up there though.


----------



## Dhavilland (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice pic's, bungalow looks good and I could do a lot with that bit of a workshop.

Michael


----------



## LadyPandora (Jul 5, 2015)

Did you go up the creepy ladders and into the creepy loft? 
They always scare me, hehe.
Great pics  I'm heading to Norfolk in a few weeks, hoping to find lots of treasures


----------

